
Everlane Closed on Black Friday - inmygarage
https://www.everlane.com/black-friday
======
jgrahamc
This is cool, I suppose. But there's a big missed opportunity here: I have no
idea what or who Everlane is and there's not even a link to an About page
there.

~~~
HyprMusic
Looks like they sell designer items at low cost:
<https://www.everlane.com/about>

~~~
the_economist
They are able to provide cheaper pricing by avoiding the costs associated with
physical retail outlets. That is their pitch, anyway.

Everlane model: Cost to make shirt + profit for everlane + shipping -> total
cost

Conventional clothing model: Cost to make shirt + profit for manufacturer +
shipping + cost of operating retail outlet + profit for retail outlet -> total
cost

They are still outsourcing their manufacturing so the above isn't completely
accurate, but it's close.

This is the future of the clothing business and I for one am very happy about
it.

~~~
justjimmy
It'll be interesting to see how they will handle scaling. Selling T-Shirts is
easy - what happens when other factors come in? Neck sizes, different size
standardization (UK vs US), measurements, units/scales, suits, pants, female
vs male. It's a whole can of worms and there are startups dedicated just to
solve this measurement issue for clothing.

~~~
gabemart
>It'll be interesting to see how they will handle scaling. Selling T-Shirts is
easy

As someone who is a non-standard size, I hope that new business models provide
a much greater range of clothing sizes. Offering three or four sizes of
T-shirts is profoundly ridiculous. They will only fit a small percentage of
people well. I look forward to the day when you enter your height, neck, chest
and waist measurement, specify your desired style of fit (slim/casual/loose)
and they find the closest out of (perhaps) 20 sizes and send it to you.

As a thin, tall person, it's virtually impossible to buy clothes that fit
properly (even T-shirts). If someone provided a way to buy custom fit
essentials, or even just a granular range of sizes, at internet-margin prices,
I would sign up tomorrow.

------
calinet6
I think this is really cool from a business standpoint. It reinforces their
image and generates more curiosity and long-term respect than a sale could
ever do. This is slightly reminiscent of Patagonia's "Don't buy this jacket"
ad that went out last year, which I also in large part respected as a
marketing effort and culture statement.

With this message, the "Sign up" link is the most attractive thing on the
page. I'm guessing they'll get more press and more signups today than
otherwise, and those organic signups will generate sales from e-mail
campaigns. Really smart.

------
famousactress
Whoops, blunder. The move piqued my curiosity, I signed up.. got a 'confirm
email address' email, but the confirm link was redirected to the anti-black-
friday page...

~~~
nsmartt
The same happened to me, but the "join now" link was gone, suggesting it
worked.

------
nhebb
Nice PR move. I have no reason to doubt their sincerity, but I had never heard
of them before and this put them on my radar. As a consumer, their business
model looks compelling - <https://www.everlane.com/how>

------
MatiasPenas-_-
If you want to know more about everlane check the TWiST #253. Interview with
Michael Preysman of Everlane <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6kvIPiez54>

------
dmor
Will be a great way to explain why their graph didn't have a crazy holiday
spike... but feels like a missed opportunity to me, since they aren't
collecting emails or doing much to market the bigger idea behind Everlane on
this page. People are fickle, at least capture enough info to get them to come
back.

------
benwerd
I agree with the sentiment on Black Friday, and I generally like Everlane
(their t-shirts are genuinely fantastic, to the point that I'd be happy never
buying any other t-shirt again), but there's something about the way this is
presented that sticks in my mouth. Feels a bit self-righteous, I guess.

------
vostrocity
Everyone is talking about PR yet no one has mentioned our problem with
consumerism. See the #buynothing campaign if you haven't. It's an interesting
perspective:

<http://www.storyofstuff.org/blackfriday/>

 _I pledge to skip the mall and stay home with friends and family this Black
Friday. Instead of spending money on things I don't need, I will spend my time
with the people that I love._

------
weisser
Brilliant. This gets people talking and wondering what Everlane is.

I'm not someone that cares about a brand but I am someone who cares about
quality to a somewhat obsessive level. I love my Everlane shirts and the
backback I got from them is rugged and comfortable with just the right amount
of pockets and storage. When I return to SF in February I would really like to
visit their office and learn more about the company.

~~~
thenanyu
This is Nan, I'm an engineer @everlane. Stop by any time you are in town, and
I would love to have coffee.

------
thechut
There model sounds very familiar to the From Holden KS campaign we saw
recently. Interesting marketing move though, I guess they probably aren't
missing too much since there are so many retailers competing to be in the fray
today.

------
cdcarter
This is fantastic. I haven't picked anything up from Everlane in probably two
months. Almost forgot about them. Now I'll be looking forward to when their
site comes back online for me to make a choice or two tomorrow!

------
bradrydzewski
I like that when you "view source" they have their logo in ascii art with the
following "work at everlane - bmFuQGV2ZXJsYW5lLmNvbQ==" ... if you base64
decode the string you get someone's email address

------
jkaljundi
Great marketing tactic to get people to buy and consume more later on.

------
creativityland
Have had a pleasant experience shopping there in the past. Above average
quality for the price but very limited selection and styles even.

------
ianstallings
PR Achievement Unlocked!

